# Burned DVD Reading problems



## RiseandTakeOver

I don't understand... i burned (insert name here) and it works fine in my dvd player... then i burned (insert name here) and it won't work at all .. just keeps saying "disk read error" .. it says this in my xbox too... i am confuzzled..


----------



## Eiremax

What your:

Burning Software?

Media?


----------



## Praetor

1. Media LABEL?
2. Media ATIP?
3. Burner model and firmware?
4. Burning app?
5. Burn speed?
6. Burn mode?
7. Xbox rev and chip status


----------



## RiseandTakeOver

plexwriter 
memorex dvd-rs


----------



## Praetor

- Media LABEL? = the name on the disc (i.e., Sony, Verbatim, Maxell)
- Media ATIP? = the company that actually sold the disc to Sony/verbatim/Maxell (i.e., Ritek, CMC, Mitsubishi)
These two are important (much more so the 2nd one) in determining the quality of the media


- Burner model and firmware? = straightforward. The plexwriter series includes a bunch of drives and within each drive, several firmware revs

- Burning app? = nero? a120? clonedvd? dvddecryptor? etc
- Burn speed?= a number
These two are simple enough i would have thought you'd put the time to answer them especially if you want us to help. 


- Burn mode? = DataDVD, DataDVD Image, DVD Video, XBOXisO etc
- Xbox rev and chip status = whats the version num and/or what chip (if applicable) do you have in it?


----------



## RiseandTakeOver

nvm don't worry about it i have solved the problem.. turns out dvd player had wrong region selected and xbox just sucks


----------



## Praetor

> and xbox just sucks


Bingo


----------



## Sophocles

Memorex sucks, get better media and reduce your burn speed. Another common cause of skips is believe it or not a fragmented hard disc. Remember your hard disk is feeding a multi gig file to your burner and if it stutters while its doing that then so will the result.


----------



## Praetor

> Remember your hard disk is feeding a multi gig file to your burner and if it stutters while its doing that then so will the result.


Isnt there a fancy Burnproof type thingy for DVDs? (cant remember if it was called the same or not)


----------



## Sophocles

*Isnt there a fancy Burnproof type thingy for DVDs? (cant remember if it was called the same or not)[* 

Yes (Nero and others) but it's an ify at best situation, remember it's software controlled but your hard disk has physical limitations that Nero and others can't handle.


----------



## kof2000

if u use nero u need to tick xbox compatibility when burning a movie for playing on xbox.


----------



## SFR

while some of you think xbox sucks... I dont.

There are problems with every electronic device.. and while Xbox might have more than its fair share... I have never had a problem with it..

Ive been able to play DVD's .. burned CD-R and store-bought music CD's without failing..


----------



## Praetor

> if u use nero u need to tick xbox compatibility when burning a movie for playing on xbox.


And where does it have that box? 



> while some of you think xbox sucks... I dont.
> There are problems with every electronic device.. and while Xbox might have more than its fair share... I have never had a problem with it..


LOL this prolly belongs in the game section but, [1] i dont think it sucks per se, it does a superb job for it's class of entertainment platform however [2] im used to computer gaming and all its quirks and benifits/etc  and [3] I was just poking fun heehee


----------

